# Покупка баяна



## mari (1 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте! Я мама начинающего музыканта, который в этом году заканчивает муз.школу и планирует продолжить музыкальное образование по классу баяна. Сейчас у него Юпитер 2. Естественно, он из него уже вырос. Встал вопрос о покупке взрослого инструмента, так , чтобы и на училище и ,возможно, на консерваторию хватило.  Училища-колледжи предъявляют к муз.инструменту серьезные требования.  Им подавай "полный фарш"  Я, как бы, не против, да только бюджет у меня тысяч 350, ну максимум 400. Новый хороший инструмент, за эти деньги, как я понимаю, не купишь.Что можете посоветовать. В принципе, неплохой НЕ НОВЫЙ инструмент за эти деньги купить можно. Вопрос - что лучше брать? Юпитер люкс бу корейской сборки как-то не очень впечатляет.


----------



## mari (1 Авг 2017)

Ну вот и решилась наполовину моя проблема с выбором. Догадалась позвонить родителям двух нынешних студентов колледжа Гнесиных. Их обоих в колледже заставили продать итальянцев и принудили к покупке Юпитера. Берут только с академическим инструментом. Значит, придется искать юзаный Юпитер за эти деньги. :-(


----------



## nvk (2 Авг 2017)

*mari*, mari (01.08.2017, 17:57) писал:


> Берут только с академическим инструментом. Значит, придется искать юзаный Юпитер за эти деньги.


Ничего подобного, за 400 тыс. можно купить очень приличный АКАДЕМИЧЕСКИЙ)), а вот приличный Юпитер за эти деньги - вопрос?, разве что сильно б/у итальянец , а уж  поступить в Гнесинку)) там сейчас за каждым абитуриентом учёт и контроль, мало, потому что абитуриентов. Посмотрите здесь на форуме, есть и продавцы и покупатели.


----------



## nvk (2 Авг 2017)

Ничего подобного, за 400 тыс. можно купить очень приличный АКАДЕМИЧЕСКИЙ)) итальянец, а вот приличный Юпитер за эти деньги - вопрос?, разве что сильно б/у  , а уж  поступить в Гнесинку)) там сейчас за каждым абитуриентом учёт и контроль, мало, потому что абитуриентов. Посмотрите здесь на форуме, есть и продавцы и покупатели.


----------



## Megaminx (2 Авг 2017)

Бывают б/у Юпитеры, которые звучат лучше новых. Вопрос только в состоянии этих инструментов (мех, механика, поломанные голоса). В любом случае советую обязательно слушать инструменты и выбирать по звуку и общему состоянию инструмента.


----------



## mari (2 Авг 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## butusbayan (3 Авг 2017)

Могу предложить хороший Юпитер за эти деньги.


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2017)

*butusbayan*,
дык это ж Гусаров... Вроде про корейцев уже шла речь?...


----------



## zet10 (4 Авг 2017)

Советую брать только Московский Юпитер! Пусть "старых" дел, но Московский с хорошим Аккордом! За эти деньги можно купить очень хороший инструмент! Мой телефон  в личке. Позвоните.Есть варианты и выбор, тем более, что  Вы рядом живёте)


----------



## sergius-sergius (4 Авг 2017)

Зимой в Казани продавали Юпитер с аккордом Малышева. Если нужен телефон - пишите в личку.


----------



## nvk (5 Авг 2017)

*zet10*,  За эти деньги можно купить очень хороший инструмент!

))
Очень хороший инструмент стоит 600-700 тыс. руб., или ещё дороже, тут на сайте висит объявление за 950. 
А за 400 просто неплохой))


----------



## zet10 (5 Авг 2017)

Nvk, месяц назад мой друг с Европы, купил у меня баян "Юпитер-Люкс" фабрики Баринова, выпуск 2005 года с аккордом Левачева за 300 тысяч рублей. Баян был очень хороший, новый такого плана стоит сейчас тысяч 700-800.Поэтому повторяю что за 400 тысяч можно купить себе очень и даже очень хороший баян, разумеется есть баяны которые стоят гораздо дороже и гораздо лучше, но веть не о них сейчас речь...

П/с. Кстати а за 600-700 тысяч попробуйте ещё сейчас продать баян, уверяю что это Задача из разряда продажи "Годами".


----------



## nvk (5 Авг 2017)

*zet10*, да...всё возможно, всё может быть, как говориться...как попадёшь...удачи!


----------



## vyachek (5 Авг 2017)

Уважаемый Zet10. Проушу прощения, а даный инструмент https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/shikarnyy_bayan_tula_analog_ba
yana_yupiter_1087326989
может быть приемлем в консерватории (не гнесинка)  хотя бы на некоторое время. Личный интерес.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Авг 2017)

vyachek писал:


> Уважаемый Zet10.


Подозреваю, что Вы у Юрия спрашиваете про него же самого... У него все инструменты-  прекрасны. Но он стесняется об этом сказать.


----------



## zet10 (6 Авг 2017)

Александр,Вы совершенно правы! Это мой инструмент, и я не стесняюсь о нем говорить ,ибо он не прекрасен,но более чем интересен... Это называется "с лица воду не пить"!А теперь по поводу вопроса vyachek,скиньте мне телефон в личку я Вам перезвоню и отвечу на все Ваши вопросы, уверяю что инструмент за эти деньги более чем... Спасибо!


----------

